# Ordering a Taylor



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

After doing some research I found out that you can do a little customizing of your guitar.

You can order cutaway without electronics and save yourself about $400. You can mess with top woods as well. Engelman is an upgrade option on the 914 now that Sitka is standard.

Doing these changes don't affect production time or at least that's what they say.

No electronics is a great thing IMO, I don't like the ES system. The K&K is so much more natural sounding.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I love my Taylor. It's only a 110, but when I compared it to anything else in the price range it wasn't even a contest. It's a bare bones model, but sounds great and that's the key thing. If I ever get a high end acoustic, it will be a Taylor. It's cool to know you can get the specs you want too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tayloralf (Apr 21, 2006)

I love Taylors! Apart from making great guitars, their customer service is also second to none. I once ordered a saddle from them, messed up the installation by sanding down too much, called them and they shipped out another one the next day no questions asked, free of charge! I have spoken with many other Taylor owners with amazing customer service stories. IF you like the somewhat unique tone of a Taylor (not everyone does), you cannot go wrong with them.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

tayloralf said:


> I love Taylors! Apart from making great guitars, their customer service is also second to none. I once ordered a saddle from them, messed up the installation by sanding down too much, called them and they shipped out another one the next day no questions asked, free of charge! I have spoken with many other Taylor owners with amazing customer service stories. IF you like the somewhat unique tone of a Taylor (not everyone does), you cannot go wrong with them.


L&M sent back a brazilian 814ce with a crack and they fixed it up good. They were great each time I called to see how it was coming along. She was brand new when it came back.

I loved the guitar just couldn't find a pickup solution that I liked without leaving the built one unconnected. One of my stupid phases made me trade it in.

I have a 914c on the way now which will allow me to put a K&K in so that should float my boat just fine.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I am loving the 712 (no electrics in it) my GF got me from the 12th fret in January. I just played it for over an hour tonight, its such a great guitar to just sit on the couch with in a quiet room and "jam", exploring chords and progressions and such. It plays as well as most of my electrics in terms of the neck and action.

I love it!

AJC


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I went to the L&M in Ottawa yesterday to check things out and came home with a 2007 410CE-just loved the tone of it.

Also this guitar has the new neck joint as opposed to the older fingerjoint.

The ES sounds good but I hardly ever plug in-I bought the guitar on its own merits.


----------

